# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت >  چند ترفند  جهت تامین امنیت شبکه شما

## foroghi73

تفکر امنیت در شبکه برای دستیابی به سه عامل مهم است که با یک دیگر مثلث  امنیتی را تشکیل می دهند. این عوامل عبارتند از راز داری و امانت داری  (Confidentiality) ، یکپارچگی (Integrity) و در نهایت در دسترس بودن همیشگی  (Availability). این سه عامل (CIA) اصول اساسی امنیت اطلاعات در شبکه و یا  بیرون آن را تشکیل می دهند بگونه ای که تمامی تمهیدات لازمی که برای امنیت  شبکه اتخاذ میشود و یا تجهیزاتی که ساخته می شوند، همگی ناشی از نیاز به  اعمال این سه پارامتر در محیط های نگهداری و تبادل اطلاعات است.
اگر آمار و ارقام صحت داشته باشند، از هر ۵ نفری كه دارای یك شبكه بی سیم  در خانه هستند، تقریبا ۴ نفر هیچ كدام از مشخصه های امنیتی را فعال نمی  كنند. هنگامی كه روترهای Wi Fi از كارخانه آورده می شوند، برای ساده نمودن  تنظیم اولیه دستگاه، به صورت پیش فرض گزینه های امنیتی آنها غیر فعال شده  است. اما این بدان معنی نیست كه شما باید آن را برای همیشه در همان حالت  نگه دارید.
فعال نمودن گزینه های امنیتی تنها نیاز به اندكی دقت دارد. در ادامه تعدادی  از اشتباهاتی كه من مرتكب شده ام را مشاهده می نمایید. این اشتباهات را  شما تكرار نكنید
●اشتباه ۱. تغییر ندادن رمز عبور كارخانه 
هنگامی كه نخستین روتر بی سیم خود را راه اندازی می كردم، فراموش كردم رمز  عبور مدیر را كه كارخانه به صورت پیش فرض قرار داده بود، تغییر دهم. یك روز  متوجه شدم كه شخص دیگری به درون روتر وارد شده (با استفاده از رمز عبور  پیش فرض) و تنظیمات من را تغییر داده، به این صورت كه دسترسی به آنها را  آزاد گذاشته بود. 
▪توصیه: همیشه رمز عبور پیش فرض روتر را تغییر دهید.
●اشتباه ۲. فعال نكردن رمزنگاری
اگر رمزنگاری را فعال نكنید، شبكه شما اقدام به انتشار رمزهای عبور و پیام  های الكترونیكی خصوصی شما به همه اشخاص حاضر در محدوده می نماید. 
▪توصیه: رمزنگاری را فعال نمایید، مگر آنكه برایتان اهمیت نداشته باشد كه كسی نامه الكترونیكی شما را بخواند.
●اشتباه ۳. بررسی نكردن امنیت
بهار گذشته همسایه من یك روتر Wi Fi خریداری كرد كه آن را به اتصال باندپهن  و چاپگر خود متصل نمود. چند ماه بعد یك روز صبح كه از خواب بیدار شده بود  دریافته بود كه چاپگرش به شكل اسرارآمیزی صفحه ای از راهنمای روتر Wi Fi او  را كه نحوه فعال ساختن تنظیمات امنیتی را شرح داده بود، چاپ كرده است.  بعدا همسایه اش تصدیق كرده بود كه اشتباها به شبكه اش دسترسی یافته، متوجه  ضعف امنیتی شده و آن صفحه را به عنوان هشدار جهت چاپ به چاپگر شبكه ناامن  ارسال نموده است. 
▪توصیه: اگر شما در مورد امنیت شبكه خود نگران هستید، تصور ننمایید كه شبكه  شما ایمن است. از یك دوست متخصص بخواهید كه نكات ایمنی شبكه تان را بررسی  نماید.
●اشتباه ۴. تنظیمات امنیتی سخت گیرانه 
هر كارت شبكه بی سیم دارای یك آدرس سخت افزاری (MAC) است كه به كمك آن یك  روتر Wi Fi قادر است این موضوع را بررسی نماید كه كدام كامپیوترها اجازه  اتصال به شبكه را دارند. یك روز من تصمیم گرفتم فیلترینگ MAC را فعال كنم و  آدرس تمامی كامپیوترها را برای مرتبط شدن با لیست فیلترینگ MAC افزودم  (همه كامپیوترها به جز كامپیوتری كه خودم از آن استفاده می كردم). من در  بیرون شبكه خودم معطل مانده بودم، درست مثل اتومبیل قفل شده ای كه كلیدش در  داخل آن جا مانده است. 
▪توصیه: تنظیمات امنیتی را به دقت اعمال نمایید و قبل از اعمال آنها به طور كامل به بررسی آنها بپردازید.
●اشتباه ۵. مجاز شمردن دسترسی همه افراد به شبكه من 
من در بلوك خودم نخستین فردی بودم كه یك شبكه بی سیم داشتم و این واقعیت را  با تنظیم نام شبكه به عنوان "Open Access" اعلان نمودم. متاسفانه برخی از  افراد مزاحم نزدیك من تصور كردند كه این یك دعوت آزادانه به استفاده از  پهنای باند من برای دریافت فایل های حجیم است. حالا من SSID را به آدرس  ایمیل خودم تغییر داد ه ام؛ در این صورت اگر شخصی خواهان دسترسی باشد،  ناچار است ابتدا برای كسب اجازه به من ایمیل بفرستد. 
▪توصیه: اگر ISP شما این امكان را فراهم می آورد، استفاده از دنیای بی سیم  باعث تسهیل در اشتراك اتصال شما می گردد، اما در صورتی كه شما به شكلی وسیع  آن را آزاد بگذارید سایرین ممكن است از آن سوء استفاده نمایند.
 یکی از مهم ترین فعالیت های مدیر شبکه،  تضمین امنیت منابع شبکه است. دسترسی غیر مجاز به منابع شبکه و یا ایجاد  آسیب عمدی یا غیر عمدی به اطلاعات، امنیت شبکه را مختل می کند. از طرف دیگر  امنیت شبکه نباید آنچنان باشد که کارکرد عادی کاربران را مشکل سازد. 
برای تضمین امنیت اطلاعات و منابع سخت افزاری شبکه، از دو مدل امنیت شبکه  استفاده می شود. این مدل ها عبارتند از: امنیت در سطح اشتراک (Share Level)  و امنیت در سطح کاربر (User Level). در مدل امنیت در سطح اشتراک، این عمل  با انتساب اسم رمز یا Password برای هر منبع به اشتراک گذاشته تامین می  شود. دسترسی به منابع مشترک فقط هنگامی برقرار می گردد که کاربر اسم رمز  صحیح را برای منبع به اشتراک گذاشته شده را به درستی بداند. به عنوان مثال اگر سندی قابل دسترسی برای سه کاربر باشد، می توان با نسبت  دادن یک اسم رمز به این سند مدل امنیت در سطح Share Level را پیاده سازی  کرد. منابع تامین امنیت شبکه را می توان در سطوح مختلف به اشتراک گذاشت. برای مثال در  سیستم عامل ویندوز ۹۵ می توان دایرکتوری ها را بصورت فقط خواندنی (Read  Only)، برحسب اسم رمز یا به شکل کامل (Full) به اشتراک گذاشت. از مدل امنیت  در سطح Share Level می توان برای ایجاد بانک های اطلاعاتی ایمن استفاده  کرد. در مدل دوم یعنی امنیت در سطح کاربران، دسترسی کاربران به منابع به اشتراک  گذاشته شده با دادن اسم رمز به کاربران تامیین می شود. در این مدل کاربران  در هنگام اتصال به شبکه باید اسم رمز و کلمه عبور را وارد نمایند. در اینجا  سرور مسئول تعیین اعتبار اسم رمز و کلمه عبور است. سرور در هنگام دریافت  درخواست کاربر برای دسترسی به منبع به اشتراک گذاشته شده، به بانک اطلاعاتی  خود مراجعه کرده و درخواست کاربر را رد یا قبول می کند. تفاوت این دو مدل در آن است که در مدل امنیت در سطح Share Level، اسم رمز  به منبع نسبت داده شده و در مدل دوم اسم رمز و کلمه عبور به کاربر نسبت  داده می شود. بدیهی است که مدل امنیت در سطح کاربر بسیار مستحکم تر از مدل  امنیت در سطح اشتراک است. بسیاری از کاربران به راحتی می توانند اسم رمز یک منبع را به دیگران بگویند. اما اسم رمز و کلمه عبور شخصی را نمی توان به سادگی به شخص دیگری منتقل کرد.

----------

